# 3.2 - Used Prices - CRASHED!!!



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Have a change of circumstances and need some money to buy a house.

Called a couple of Audi dealers for a price for mine and the best they will offer is between Â£31 and 32K!!!!!!!!!

That's more than a 6 grand hit in 3 months

So much for a premium car, what a load of b$%Â£"cks

Lets just say I am not a happy man

Any suggestions?


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

But that's the case with most cars you load with options.


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Yep, it's unlikey to get more than 10% of the options price back come resale. It's basically money down the drain.

If you're keeping the car for a few years you get the enjoyment of the options so they can be justified, but when the car is sold after a short period "the hit" can be a hard pill to swallow.

Selling privately will improve the situation slightly but not too much.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

2meter said:


> Have a change of circumstances and need some money to buy a house.
> 
> Called a couple of Audi dealers for a price for mine and the best they will offer is between Â£31 and 32K!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


No crash just the way it is im afraid, Bently Audi or BMW....


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry matey, but what were you expecting? :?

Basically they have you by the short and currly things.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

also, you lose the VAT element straight away in any event, so that will account for most of it


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have some sympathy for you, 2meter, but I have to echo what others here have said: with these kinds of cars second hand buyers expect certain options, but - crucially - will only pay less if they're not present... not more if they are.

It's one of the reasons I've under-specced my TTC. I couldn't justify spending so much money on options that no one would be willing to pay for when I come to sell (_extended leather is probably the most egregious example, IMO_).

It must be a real blow though to go into a dealership and be given such disappointing news.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

For best resale buy the one that people will want and afford to buy as a secondhand car.........the 2.0l


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Detroit20 said:


> It's one of the reasons I've under-specced my TTC. I couldn't justify spending so much money on options that no one would be willing to pay for when I come to sell (_extended leather is probably the most egregious example, IMO_)


Me too, plus I'm a tight wad 

I'm guessing you will have to go for a private sale to get the best money.

Ps - Detroit20, can't agree ref Extended Leather. For me the most willful waste of cash is SatNav.

At best the car will be worth a few (maybe even Â£500) hundred quid more than one without. Even if Extended looses all of it's value it can't compare with that :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

2meter said:


> Have a change of circumstances and need some money to buy a house.
> 
> Called a couple of Audi dealers for a price for mine and the best they will offer is between Â£31 and 32K!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That really doesn't sound too bad an offer to me. I paid less than that for my fully-loaded ex-demo from a dealer.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Ironic isn't it.

Some say that you must specify options "x", "y" and "z" if you want to be able to sell the car in future. So you buy the satnav, bose, full leather, etc, etc, etc.

But then when you come to sell the car, you find that they're worth about 50p each at resale time.

:?

VAT is a complete red herring. VAT has nothing to do with the "value" of a second hand car - value is set purely by supply & demand.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Not sure why we think the stealer would give us the best price or the price we expect, they are only trying to make a living. They are just taking advantage of the fact that they are the easy way out if you want to sell. Sell it privately to get the best price, you shouldn't have too much trouble at the moment.

Selling to the dealer is too easy, and they know it.


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys

I am not stupid, I understood that I'd lose money, what I was surprised was at the amount it's lost.

It's only two months old, it's mint.

I never bought it to sell it now, it was meant to be a weekend toy, and I don't NEED to sell it, but I would like to have the flexibility with my next house re-build and I have (had) alot of money in it.

Oh well, it will sit in the garage


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't think you have lost that much. If you take the dealer's price add on whatever his markup would be, and sell it privately I am sure you could recover quite bit more of the sale price.

What is demand like in Dublin for the TT? Some posters have said it is crazy in London but supply is poor. I would say you had a good chance of selling at a higher price if only because it was immediately available, dealer has no advantage really as you could transfer almost 3 years of warranty to a buyer.

Not sure if I am missing something but I don't think you are stupid


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

I am only working in Dublin on a short term basis

Car is UK registered to my UK address

I just feel stupid because I didn't expect such a drop in value. Â£700 per week is quite a bit for my wallet


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

20T will lose just as much, options are wasted cash - so to get 32k, which is above basic list is good.

Try the private route.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Give the dealer a break here - he has a living to make as well. If he buys it at ~Â£32k and sells it on at at, say, 10% margin then he will be trying to get ~Â£35k. Even fully loaded who is going to pay that when a brand spanking new one is only a few Â£k more. In reality he will only get something approaching a 5% margin on that (and margin does not equal profit as he does have overheads which are costs to him i.e. premises, advertising etc., etc.). If you are expecting a dealer to sell it on for no gain then I'm afraid you are 'tilting at windmills' - the offer you were given tells me that residuals are actually holding up rather well.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Detroit20 said:
> 
> 
> > It's one of the reasons I've under-specced my TTC. I couldn't justify spending so much money on options that no one would be willing to pay for when I come to sell (_extended leather is probably the most egregious example, IMO_)
> ...


You won't necessarily get the best price in the private market. Not many buyers will have ready cash (Â£30K!!) , many will want to trade-in etc. etc. The private market for high value cars is a very different beast.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How many people buy a car as an investment? I bought the car I wanted I couldn't give a S**t what options are needed for resale .I am driving the car I wanted.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Argee, but you like to think (or hope) its going to be worth something when you have finished with it.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

2meter said:


> That's more than a 6 grand hit in 3 months


you lose more the moment you drive a new ferrari off the dealers yard...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ratty said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Detroit20 said:
> ...


Fair point Ratty, but there's still more chance of getting a better price than having to suffer the dealers margin. However, there are very obvious risks involved.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> ...However, there are very obvious risks involved.


Too right, unfortunately. I sold my Z4 to a dealer instead, it isn't worth getting another grand or so for the risk of being fleeced.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> How many people buy a car as an investment? I bought the car I wanted I couldn't give a S**t what options are needed for resale .I am driving the car I wanted.


Actually, you're driving the car that *I* wanted - DSB/Beige is a good combo.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

2meter said:


> Have a change of circumstances and need some money to buy a house.
> 
> Called a couple of Audi dealers for a price for mine and the best they will offer is between Â£31 and 32K!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's more than a 6 grand hit in 3 months


You paid Â£37k for a TT!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

der_horst said:


> 2meter said:
> 
> 
> > That's more than a 6 grand hit in 3 months
> ...


Yes, but on the plus side, you get to drive a new Ferrari.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

2meter said:


> Have a change of circumstances and need some money to buy a house.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Don't buy the house. HTH


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> 2meter said:
> 
> 
> > Have a change of circumstances and need some money to buy a house.
> ...


Mine was Â£36.5k, I said all along the options i put on was a big mistake.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

blimey! I didn't even bother pricing the TT after driving the S3 - looks like i got a bargain!  Free Xenons too


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> How many people buy a car as an investment? I bought the car I wanted I couldn't give a S**t what options are needed for resale .I am driving the car I wanted.


Ding-a-ling!

Some do buy for investment, but they would tend to be classics. I'd say if you're buying a company car that only has a life to you of say one to three years, then spec it low but with the right 'expected' options only

However, if it's going to be your car with a plan to keep it at least three years, then fill it with whatever floats your boat. Sod the resale, make it what you want. You only have to justify that to one person - yourself! Suck it in, take the hit full in the face from day one and enjoy it!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> 2meter said:
> 
> 
> > Have a change of circumstances and need some money to buy a house.
> ...


All due respect

You bought a S3!

27000 for a hatchback.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


I was going to buy new again but looking around at the market, interest rate rises, upward pressures on general living costs etc. etc. I reckon if I hang a bit longer there will be some goods deals to be had. I have the cash ready (never bought a car on finance), a car to use in the meantime so no rush just wait for the right opportunity to appear. Sometimes I feel like a vulture :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

When I specced my car, I ran out of options.  Who cares if I lose money over them! I have my toy, built exactly to my spec, and I had it delivered to me fresh from the factory. I say - decide your budget and then choose your options to fit. If re-sale loss is important, its probably more prudent to buy an old, cheap, second-hand car with a diesel engine in it.
Oh, and another thing, it's nice to know that no-one has farted in my seats... before me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice to see such a healthy topic pont

Just to explain

I never intended to buy the car and sell it on after less than 3 months

I spec'd the car how I wanted. The only thing I regret spec'ing on the car is the storage pack, and the only thing I regret NOT spec'ing is the Sat Nav (for looks, not usability)
Everything else is perfect.
It was never intended as an investment. I have some flats for that. It was a weekend toy as Mon-Fri I use the company car.
I guess, stupidly, I expected more, what with the demand and everything.
I realise now I am expecting too much when I see the comments here, however, you only have to look at the Audi website to see cars at more than 41K. Mine was 38.4k. To expect a loss in value is natural. To lose 7k in 7 weeks, er, no, that I wasn't expecting.

The car will carry on dong it's weekend job

I will fund the house from elsewhere

Unless someone wants it for 35k :lol: or fancies lending me 10k or so :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think what the dealer offered you is a fair price. I don't think he would have it on his forecourt for much more than that. I doubt you will sell it privately either for the price you want as people have to have the cash. Personally I would never buy a car on finance or credit.

As Raty mentioned earlier, with interest rates rising I don't think it's just cars people are sceptical about but the housing market too which your looking to trade your TT in for, to purchase a house. You have two options really. You keep the TT, enjoy it for a bit more until prices become more sensible with age as interest rates rise and house prices may drop in time because of interest rates. Or cash in on the TT, loose a bit of money on it and invest the money and let the interest on your money grow and see if the housing market crashes and then if it does, buy a house and another mk2  Just my 2p worth 

p.s. anybody that pays over 35k for an Audi must be insane!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Dotti said:


> I think what the dealer offered you is a fair price. I don't think he would have it on his forecourt for much more than that. I doubt you will sell it privately either for the price you want as people have to have the cash. Personally I would never buy a car on finance or credit.
> 
> As Raty mentioned earlier, with interest rates rising I don't think it's just cars people are sceptical about but the housing market too which your looking to trade your TT in for, to purchase a house. You have two options really. You keep the TT, enjoy it for a bit more until prices become more sensible with age as interest rates rise and house prices may drop in time because of interest rates. Or cash in on the TT, loose a bit of money on it and invest the money and let the interest on your money grow and see if the housing market crashes and then if it does, buy a house and another mk2  Just my 2p worth
> 
> *p.s. anybody that pays over 35k for an Audi must be insane!*


I wouldn't let jampott hear you say that....

:wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> p.s. anybody that pays over 35k for an Audi must be insane!


Blub, blub... Woo Woo, ga ga, [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=juggle.gif] [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] 
whhhheeeeeeee....
:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Then again all TT drivers are mad, impetuiously mad and soppy when it comes to purchasing a TT  :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

2meter said:


> Any suggestions?


If you haven't already done so then get hold of an Autocar and call the dealers with the wanted ads in the classified section. Call them all as there may be quite a difference in their offers.

Worth a try, good luck.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> When I specced my car, I ran out of options.  Who cares if I lose money over them! I have my toy, built exactly to my spec, and I had it delivered to me fresh from the factory. I say - decide your budget and then choose your options to fit. If re-sale loss is important, its probably more prudent to buy an old, cheap, second-hand car with a diesel engine in it.
> Oh, and another thing, it's nice to know that no-one has farted in my seats... before me! :lol: :lol:


Well said marcusgilbert [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

sico said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > 2meter said:
> ...


I wasn't trying to wave the "my car is better than your car" banner

Personally i think it is a better car than the TT but thats my opinion, I just truly had no idea you could spec a TT towards Cayman territory :?


----------



## PAULTILFORD (Dec 6, 2006)

I was talking to my dealer about replacing my car in a few months for another TT.He told me to stick with the 2.0 as nobody wants the 3.2
Maybe the 2.0 residuals will be stronger.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Err, at risk of being pedantic, both 1st and 2nd generation TT coupes are hatchbacks too....


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Leg said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


But Leg, you ARE being pedantic - and incorrect. Hatchback is a term of reference for a certain style of car - as you well know :wink: 
Would you call the Porsche 911 Targa a hatchback too? Now stop being a naughty boy.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> I wasn't trying to wave the "my car is better than your car" banner
> 
> Personally i think it is a better car than the TT but thats my opinion, I just truly had no idea you could spec a TT towards Cayman territory :?


But what you have just said IS a 'my car is better than yours' flag wave - irrespective of whether the IMO follows the statement. But, that's okay, you are allowed to have a misguided view - and there's no need to be apologetic about it. :wink: :lol: 
BTW - The NEW TT is in the Cayman price range because it really is that good. It's maybe a couple of percentile off in the pedigree stakes, but it is certainly playing in the same league. Just like the R8 plays along with the 911. IMO, of course.....


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Also, once you start speccing a Cayman to have all the bits that 'you' want, I rather suspect that it will end up quite along way from anything remotely resembling a similar price bracket :?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Also, once you start speccing a Cayman to have all the bits that 'you' want, I rather suspect that it will end up quite along way from anything remotely resembling a similar price bracket :?


.....And the depreciation is lower. 
I was keen to go down the Cayman route last year but now pleased I didn't. 
The TT is very close but about 10k cheaper spec for spec in 3.2 form and a lot quieter drive.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ratty said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I think what the dealer offered you is a fair price. I don't think he would have it on his forecourt for much more than that. I doubt you will sell it privately either for the price you want as people have to have the cash. Personally I would never buy a car on finance or credit.
> ...


Shhhh.

I've already paid more than Â£35k for an Audi. Let alone the next one. :roll:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Forget the 2.0T being stronger residuals.

I paid Â£ 30,500 for my 2.0T and got offered Â£ 24k by the dealer I bought it off.

However, I would say go back to them and tell them to think again. I did and got a second offer of Â£ 26,750. I still refused this as I owe Â£ 28,300 on the motor and I want Â£ 27,500 min.

I vowed never to buy new but the TT was an impuslive buy. I made a big mistake.

If I was in the market again for a TT I would buy second hand. I know a nice 2.0T for sale with all the trimmings for Â£ 27,500. Anyone interested ?

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They both lose the same. VAT, Extras and the OTR costs, totally agree.
I would say the 20T would be easier to sell than a 3.2 due to both the ECO side and the fact the 20T car is under the 30k mark.

Why dont you park the car in Oxford and claim it on your insurance :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> Forget the 2.0T being stronger residuals.
> 
> I paid Â£ 30,500 for my 2.0T and got offered Â£ 24k by the dealer I bought it off.
> 
> ...


I might have made you an offer but for two things; red seats and no MR.

My cash is still waiting to be spent......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have no MR or magma seats :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

ratty said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the 2.0T being stronger residuals.
> ...


I dont have MR and I personally think it is a very very expensive over rated gimmick.

As for the Red. The ladies love me for it let me tell you :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MR is not a gimmick, it makes the car two cars in one.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I have no MR or magma seats :wink:


I thought you DID have MR


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I think its a gimmick. Totally uneccessary for a road car and very expensive at Â£ 1500.

You dont need it and you wouldn't miss it.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

octagonmike said:


> I think its a gimmick. Totally uneccessary for a road car and very expensive at Â£ 1500.
> 
> You dont need it and you wouldn't miss it.


When I drove a 18 in std suspension car against a 19in Mag ride the difference on the same road was very noticeable. The ride was much more supple and yet controlled and the steering had more feel and this was with MR turned off. With it ON it was tighter and sharper reponse all round.
I think it transforms the car.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

octagonmike said:


> I think its a gimmick. Totally uneccessary for a road car and very expensive at Â£ 1500.
> 
> You dont need it and you wouldn't miss it.


Its 1150 not 1500 BTW.
everyone to his own view


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I also tried a demonstrator 3.2 on std 18' wheels. I wanted 19" wheels, but was worried that the ride might be too crashy on British 'roads' (sic). My dealer recommended (along with some people on this forum) that MR would compensate for the loss of tyre compliancy with the 19" wheels (vs. the 18's). I'm delighted to confirm that he/they were right. I'm VERY glad I went for MR.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

ChrisH said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a gimmick. Totally uneccessary for a road car and very expensive at Â£ 1500.
> ...


Was not Â£ 1150 when I ordered my car last September was at least Â£ 1500


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

It was definitely Â£1,150 +VAT. (Â£1,351.25) - otherwise you were stung!
:?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I want stung as I didn't by it. I will check price list (Sep 2006) tomorrow. You might be right but Â£ 1500+ rings a bell.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Â£1150 afaik but hey its only money :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ChrisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I have no MR or magma seats :wink:
> ...


Brain and fingers not in tune.

I HAVE MR but NO magma seats.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I have no MR or magma seats :wink:


Yes but who would want a car after you have used it... :wink:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> ChrisH said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I know what you mean. :roll:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

octagonmike said:


> I think its a gimmick. Totally uneccessary for a road car and very expensive at Â£ 1500.
> 
> You dont need it and you wouldn't miss it.


I think in the future second hand TT market it's going to be one of those key differentiators when selling.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, those with, and those without.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Yep, those with, and those without.


Very profound Tosh, very profound


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ratty said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a gimmick. Totally uneccessary for a road car and very expensive at Â£ 1500.
> ...


Worth every penny with the man's engine :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mans (DSG) gearbox also helps.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

ratty said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a gimmick. Totally uneccessary for a road car and very expensive at Â£ 1500.
> ...


Along wiv' SatNav Plus!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > octagonmike said:
> ...


Only for Softies who can't read maps :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think a good mk2 with good features will sell like hot cakes in the second hand market and people will pay top dollar also for it if it has the features and functions one is looking for. That obviously would only be based on the original owners specifications quite possibly.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


There's lot of us like that down souff. :lol:

edit: mind you, there's only 5 roads up norf :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

marcusgilbert said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


Five ? where are the other four?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Under water.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

marcusgilbert said:


> When I specced my car, I ran out of options.  Who cares if I lose money over them! I have my toy, built exactly to my spec, and I had it delivered to me fresh from the factory. I say - decide your budget and then choose your options to fit. If re-sale loss is important, its probably more prudent to buy an old, cheap, second-hand car with a diesel engine in it.
> Oh, and another thing, it's nice to know that no-one has farted in my seats... before me! :lol: :lol:


Absol bloody utely - spot on.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > When I specced my car, I ran out of options.  Who cares if I lose money over them! I have my toy, built exactly to my spec, and I had it delivered to me fresh from the factory. I say - decide your budget and then choose your options to fit. If re-sale loss is important, its probably more prudent to buy an old, cheap, second-hand car with a diesel engine in it.
> ...


Good holiday?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


One goes north, one goes south, one goes west and another goes east, the last one goes nowhere - most people are on the last one. Hence no need for SatNav up norf. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If I go east I need a boat not a car :lol: :lol:


----------

